# Federal Funds rate raised



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

from cnbc
Have to wait and see how this is going to effect us here. The value of the dollar. The Dow and NASDAQ.

What is concerning to me is how this will effect countries shying away from the dollar as so many have.


FED RAISES RATES FOR FIRST TIME SINCE 2006


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Its only 1/4 of one Percent so it is very small and has been anticipated so most financial institutions have already factored it in. Expect more hikes in the future though and then we may see some changes during the next couple years.

Fred


----------

